# Male Guppies



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry i know there not cichlids, but i love the colours on these guys


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Very cool guppies. I always thought an all male guppy tank, overstocked with them would be beautiful.

Be prepared to get the "This is a cichlid forum, not a guppy forum..." response here pretty soon.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks 

I've seen pics of trops on here before like Killies etc

oh well I'm ready for a telling off opcorn:


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Guppies!!! I used to breed them myself (on purpose LOL) that look similar but not as evenly colored as the snake skins you have. Nice fish!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

they look great. You know I always wondered why guppies are so colorful if their size allows them to fall prey to anything big enough to eat it. Youd think the bright colors would actually attract predators.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

they do get eaten by bigger fish lol i got some bad advice from a petco...go figure right. that they would be ok in my dwarf gorumi tank but they got eat lol. i tryed have an all guppy tank but i always had problems with the male kill each other.


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice snake skins and your fantail is gorgeous!


----------



## Xanrae (Feb 11, 2010)

There are definitely some beautiful guppies out there.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice Guppies


----------



## OOPS989 (Feb 15, 2010)

wow, those are amazing


----------



## Donnixd (Sep 13, 2009)

brings back fun memories, i used to breed guppies in a 2ft. Breeding is easy, it's like noodles, 'Just add water and wait'


----------



## shawnshady (Oct 19, 2009)

their tails look like there on fire


----------



## newby101 (Feb 18, 2010)

i myself have some of those species


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

newby101 said:


> i myself have some of those species


Can you ID mine then please :thumb:


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow super nive guppies they were the first fish i bred when i was 10. I wish i new somewhere around me that has guppies like that i would get some for my girlfriend.


----------



## kreature (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a tankful of males myself. The colors you can get are awsome. Started out with 3 females only, just something for the kids, the numbers just kind of grow.


----------



## FishinVA (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful guppies!!!! I grew up with tanks of them and have tried keeping them since but my water was never right for them apparently. I would love to have them again but pretty much know they would become snacks for the guys I will have. Expensive feeder fish... but sure are pretty!


----------

